# Tips on making a good fursona



## Darkest1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Once again, noob here. I'm a veteran of the internet but I'm very new to the fandom. Got any tips on creating a fursona? I already have a species and character in mind, but I've seen some really in depth fursonas on here. Just looking for any tips anyone may be kind enough to throw my way before I finalize this character I'm working on


----------



## Attaman (Jun 7, 2010)

What are you making it for?  It sounds like you're making one to RP, not one to represent yourself.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 7, 2010)

The best advice I can give you is to make it yourself.


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't rush the process

If you're making a fursona to represent yourself, that takes time and a bit of effort
And even when you finalize it, there's still something that could be tweaked or changed a bit to fit you


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't copy other people or resort to pathetic stereotypes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Don't copy other people or resort to pathetic stereotypes.


 You'll most likely be assigned a stereotype (that is not based on the real species) if you ask someone else to give you a fursona.


----------



## Browder (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Don't rush the process
> 
> If you're making a fursona to represent yourself, that takes time and a bit of effort
> And even when you finalize it, there's still something that could be tweaked or changed a bit to fit you



The tweaks that Willow is about aren't going to go away either. You're always changing as a person every second that you're alive. If you want an accurate symbol of yourself it's good to base it on the things that don't change.

That's my theory anyway. I don't actually have a fursona that I'm willing to stick with so I'm not sure how good my advice is.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Don't copy other people or resort to pathetic stereotypes.


Don't _directly_ copy other people. All great ideas are built off of other good ideas.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Don't _directly_ copy other people. All great ideas are built off of other good ideas.



As is that phrase.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 8, 2010)

*lol* @ the "This post is bad and you should feel bad" button.

OT:

My best advice is to build gradually.  If you have species and character, start with that.  Add some basic details: color of the fur, what types of clothes (if any) do they wear?  Age?  Hobbies?  Are they from modern-day Earth, or some fictional setting?

You don't need to make an extensive bio unless you want to RP them or if you're an obsessive writer-type like me who likes to make extensive bios just for the fun of it.

One approach you may want to use: think of what your fursona would want to write if they were to create a post on a dating website.  Answering that might help you flesh out the basics.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't godmod.  Have something your character isn't good at, at least.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't pick something because other people like it. Don't not pick something because other people don't like it.


----------



## Akro (Jun 8, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Don't pick something because other people like it. Don't not pick something because other people don't like it.



On the flip side dont pick something completely insane just to be an attention whore.


----------



## Darkest1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanx for all the responses guys!

They are really helpful, I'm the obsessive writer type, so mine is going to be in depth. Mostly, the fursona will represent me, I'm not much into RPing. I especially liked Robar's response, having something my fursona is not good at will definitely add depth and realism

Thanx again guys. It will be a while from now, but when my fursona is complete I'll share it

It will be a lion BTW


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 12, 2010)

Akro said:


> On the flip side dont pick something completely insane just to be an attention whore.


 
That's pretty much what I said, but put in another way.
And here's another: Don't pick something with the intent to make people go "wow you're a [somethingsomething]! That's so cool!".


----------



## Icky (Jun 12, 2010)

Be a bird.


----------



## Laser Jesus (Jun 12, 2010)

Be original. 
Really, just like any other character an original character is a nice place to start.
And not saying like a fictional species, but add some personality ffs

But not like AND I HAVE COCKFINGERS AND COCKNOSE BECAUSE I WANT ATTENTION


----------



## Pinfrey (Jun 12, 2010)

Make sure you have a good name. "Epic" names involving the words 'dark', 'night', 'moon', 'claw', 'light', 'fang', 'shine', etc., are all very stupid-sounding.


----------



## Sukizar (Jun 12, 2010)

Take some time to really think about it. I am somewhat of a noob here too. I personally suggest going to a library and just flipping through some animal books and seeing if an species has a characteristic that you can relate to. You really don't have to do that, it's understandable if you really don't want to. Anyway, the really in depth fursonas are the ones people have spent much time on. The only, kind of obvious, tip I can give you is to just really think about what kind of fursona you want it to be, and what kind of experiences made it that way. Oh, and also, try taking a week break from your pondering and coming back to it, perhaps your mind has changed and you want your fursona to be completely different. As kind WillowWulf said, "                             Don't rush the process"


----------



## Tao (Jun 12, 2010)

Base it off of yourself, like I did. Except for the fact that it's an anthromorphic rabbit, mine is pretty much me.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

Be a fox. All foxes are automatically awesome and gay.

Or a wolf. Hardly anyone chooses these, so it's never been a better time to be a canid.

Or failing that, use some originality, look around, see what is popular and avoid it like Spontaneous Cervical Combustion. Avoid wings, halos, wings, neon cocks and swords. It doesn't make you badass, it makes you look like a wannabe. Come up with a background that isn't "Orphaned when a child and is now a tortured soul" because apparently the worst thing a furry can do is become a parent, as they'll die of random mortality the second they squeeze the brat out.

But above all, remember, you are not what you choose to be. Seriously. You are still a person. Not a sparklefox.


----------



## Tao (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't be a fox.


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 12, 2010)

Plan it all out, Take out the things you think are just stupid or useless. Start fresh if you can do something original


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

Tao said:


> Don't be a fox.


 

He lies. Disregard everything he says.


----------



## Tao (Jun 12, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> He lies. Disregard everything he says.


 
Foxes are generic and slutty :I


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Don't copy other people or resort to pathetic stereotypes.


 
This is good advice. You should probably take it yourself, as you seem keen to stereotype various people on the basis of differing opinions.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

Also you can have the same fursona, but have different looks for them. My fursona Jaleen has two different looks. One she is a normal tabby, the other she is completely rocked out in rave colors.


----------



## Kreevox (Jun 13, 2010)

don't try too hard to be unique, I've seen some ridiculous shit on here from people making weird ass fursonas, cool ideas, but still ridiculously weird


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 13, 2010)

Tao said:


> Don't be a fox.


 
haha phuck uuuu

-Best advice now hurr hurr-
Have a bodytype, fur pattern, personality, and most importantly, a NAME to best describe Yourself all in one summed up piece of sweetness


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 15, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Don't pick something because other people like it. Don't not pick something because other people don't like it.



True story. 
Pick what you like. 
If oyu like elephants or manatees, go with that. If you like foxes or wolves go with them. So what if there are a million others? Just if you pick something like that do try to make it as original as possible. Make it unique to you, so it stands out. ^^


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 16, 2010)

The best wayThe most effective way to make a good anthropomorphic 'sona character, is to think what animal is the best representation of yourself and your personality. For example, mine is an Ocelot.

Ocelots are typically wild, but some are domesticated and kept as pets(though such requires a license). I'm generally a to-myself kinda guy in real life. I live by my own schedule, like a cat. I love fish and milk, which are stereotypes about cats. I also like to sleep a lot. Again, another stereotype. So I made mine a feline. And since I'm pretty wild when the going gets fun, I figured, why not a wildcat of sorts? Since I can be really docile/domesticated OR wild and crazy depending on the situation, I chose to make my 'sona an ocelot.

So basically, just try to find traits that you and a given animal have in common. If you know of an animal that you have a lot of traits in common with, then you might just have found a good animal for your 'sona.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 26, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't be a dragon.  Dragons are gits.  Or a robot.  They're even worse.  Or, God forbid, the combination of the two.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey now! I'm a something something.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 26, 2010)

Telnac said:


> *lol* @ the "This post is bad and you should feel bad" button.
> 
> OT:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I needed this information, too  Really helped.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't soapbox?  I'm sure very few of the average people you meet online want to hear about your rabid hatred of the "Ebil Trolls", "Intolerant People", or "Damn [x] political party!".  Want to complain about such, don't make a Fursona: Just make a five minute power point on YT - you'll get a couple hundred Fav's and tons of ass kissing without any more effort.  

Oh, yeah, and STOP MAKING ASSASSINS / THIEVES PEOPLE!  For goodness sake, it's like the average Furry character lives in a world with every third person having the profession of skilled murderer and / or robbers.  They aren't badasses, especially when you cop out and give them a Katana / Sniper because, er, badasses use Katanas and / or Sniper Rifles, yes?

To expand on the above: Have a reasonable 'sona job?  Do you think you could get that job in five years?  Ten?  Fifteen?  No?  Why then give it to a character _just as if not younger than you?  But with all your skills and more?_  It comes off as wishlisting things you want to be right now, but the main point of such a persona is to represent you.  Not your fantasies - we don't want rampant escapism here.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 4, 2010)

You could go with a cliche species like everybody... or go with something deliberately different like everyone else. Either way it's cliche, so don't let the crowd impact your decision. Just go with something that represents you personally. Considering your favorite animals is a good start, maybe reading about their traits and seeing if you share any. Just try not to take that too seriously.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 11, 2010)

Darkest1 said:


> Once again, noob here. I'm a veteran of the internet...


brb killing myself


----------



## Asswings (Jul 11, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Avoid wings, halos, wings, neon cocks and swords.


 But asswings are cool you can do that. :V 

On a more serious note, the advice I think I would give is to keep your FURSONA completely devoid of written down personality and history. Keep it ONLY as an avatar for yourself, just a little 'virtual face' on the internet so you can be recognized since people don't see your real one. That way you don't take your character too serious, and avoid setting a harsh concept you dump soon and make a new one. 
Remember, nothing stops you from making tons and tons of characters that DON'T represent you... Fursonas should be something totally different IMO


----------



## Yarbro (Jul 11, 2010)

I think when making a fursona you should choose an animal that you can relate to the most. I suggest go around your family and friends and ask them to make a short list of your personality traits. Then see what animal seem to work.


Look what happen to me! I'm a damn cuttlefish!


----------

